# Want to thank you all



## ABbuggin (Jan 7, 2010)

Just wanted to say thank you to everybody here. Your all a great family. This is by far the best forum I'm on (a member of several). It's a great place for us "bug geeks" to hang out. Everybody here is caring and looks out for others. I'm learning something everyday, and you even remind me when I've been out of line.  

Thanks again,

Andrew


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

Awwww..... it's people like you that make this forum great.  Now I'm getting all wishy-washy!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree with you this is the best forum and i am a member of 7 or so, it is kind to new members and even kinder to the old ones!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 7, 2010)

aw shucks, Andrew, love you old man!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 7, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> aw shucks, Andrew, love you old man!


I'm not old, just 18.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> I'm not old, just 18.


That's OLD in bug years... :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not a geek.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 8, 2010)

I dont get it, Rick are u drinking again? :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jan 8, 2010)

Right back at you Andrew. You help make this place great.


----------



## ismart (Jan 8, 2010)

What a good guy!  We really should be thanking you, Andrew!  I enjoy reading your posts! And seeing all the wounderful photo's, you have put on this forum for years! Keep em coming!


----------

